# Caroma Toilets



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

Just wondering if any of you out there have tried the brand of Caroma Toilets. I saw these in the PHC magazine. These are made in Canada, they have a larger flush valve opening and have the button flush on them, one for #1 and one for #2. Price is a little higher, but was thinking about trying one. Have had so many problems with other brands, that I am starting to get frustrated.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

great toilets. down sides are price and availability of parts.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a complaint about the TOTO drake. Its hard to flush.

I have installed several kohler toilets and I think they are a winner. No problems and they are easy for old people to flush.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

huh? I have one in my hall bathroom and it's not hard to flush. What do you mean?



TheMaster said:


> I have a complaint about the TOTO drake. Its hard to flush.
> 
> I have installed several kohler toilets and I think they are a winner. No problems and they are easy for old people to flush.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Toto Drake is a great toilet,

Caroma, not so much, lots of staining in the bowl.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> huh? I have one in my hall bathroom and it's not hard to flush. What do you mean?


Just what i said is what I mean. The kohler big boy takes less pressure on the tank handle to make it flush....alot less. I've noticed that on all the toto drakes compared to the kohler.

On a side note.....Blue 3" toto flappers work great in a jaccuzi brand toilet.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Just what i said is what I mean. The kohler big boy takes less pressure on the tank handle to make it flush....alot less. I've noticed that on all the toto drakes compared to the kohler.
> 
> On a side note.....Blue 3" toto flappers work great in a jaccuzi brand toilet.


Are you admitting a lack of strength...

My 77 year old mother has no problems with hers...:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I usually prescribe Caroma Toilets to those customers that have medical problems resulting in log jams...

Caroma Toilets usually handle the problem...:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Are you admitting a lack of strength...
> 
> My 77 year old mother has no problems with hers...:whistling2:


I'm not trying to start a big debate. I swear the kohler is easier to flush.

I didn't dream it either. I had a customer that I installed 2 totos drakes at her house and she loved them..no problems. They wanted one for their country house...i took pics and posted them of the lake and some fish and the inside of the cabin,,,anyway I couldn't get a drake for them and the wait was almost 2 weeks. I offered the kohler and they accepted because its only a once or twice a month house on the weekends and they needed a toilet TODAY. Even she noticed it flushed easier. She didn't make a big deal out of it but she liked it and noticed that right from the start. 

I had also noticed the toto required more force or it might give a shorter than normal incomplete flush. Chain adjustment would not eliminate it.

It has a large water spot and will flush alot of paper. I have a customer that can stop a toto drake with pure poopoo...no paper. He said he flushs twice during but somtimes the 1st one dont go down. I have a lady who can also stop a cadet 3 up with pure poop...no paper and she says she flushs twice also.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I usually prescribe Caroma Toilets to those customers that have medical problems resulting in log jams...
> 
> Caroma Toilets usually handle the problem...:thumbup:


"usually" I like that...thats smart. I have adopted that word into almost everything I say while discussing almost any plumbing issue. Yeah nothing fool proof.

I like the "method" of how Kohler attachs the tank to the bowl...but I dont like the material its made from....plastic. if they made that out of stainless then they would have a great design. More effort should be taken in the design and material used to make flappers and gaskets for toilets.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Its hard to beat those Blue flapper made by marlin. I had a callback on a toilet that i installed a big orange flapper on.....on the sealing edge of the wolverine big orange flapper the rubber was delaminating in straight lines...clearly defective.....and only 2 months old....Thanks WOLVERINE:thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I too am a fan of the blue marlin flapper. I've done calls where the one I put in many years ago was still there and working. That has to be the most bullet proof flapper on the market.



TheMaster said:


> Its hard to beat those Blue flapper made by marlin. I had a callback on a toilet that i installed a big orange flapper on.....on the sealing edge of the wolverine big orange flapper the rubber was delaminating in straight lines...clearly defective.....and only 2 months old....Thanks WOLVERINE:thumbup:


----------



## john_mccormack (Feb 27, 2010)

It has a large water spot and will flush alot of paper. I have a customer that can stop a toto drake with pure poopoo...no paper. He said he flushs twice during but somtimes the 1st one dont go down. I have a lady who can also stop a cadet 3 up with pure poop...no paper and she says she flushs twice also.[/quote]


When people ask why we expect to get paid soooo much money for what we do, I will offer this as proof that we have waaaaay too much personal information "floating" around in our heads about customers. Doctors don't have to know this much about their patients! :laughing:


----------

